# Free if anyone wants it ( kit form now)



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2022)

Rather large ice block that I have just tipped out of a general black bucket to give you an idea of size. 

Good quality and all natural no additives .

Free to collect but be quick it won't be around for long


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Dec 2022)

Can you deliver?


----------



## sevenfourate (17 Dec 2022)

Looks cold. Got any warmer versions ?


----------



## roadrash (17 Dec 2022)

Are you willing to post please


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Can you deliver?



Afraid not


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2022)

sevenfourate said:


> Looks cold. Got any warmer versions ?



Not yet


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2022)

roadrash said:


> Are you willing to post please



Do you really think that the post office will get it there in one piece


----------



## Juan Kog (17 Dec 2022)

Include a bottle of Gin and I’ll come and collect.


----------



## sevenfourate (17 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Do you really think that the post office will get it there in one piece


‘At all’ would be quite something for them right now….. 😳

I’ve had quite the catalogue of failed / lost
/ non delivered items of late.

Threatening to steal the title DHL (Dropped Hidden Lost) richly deserve…


----------



## newts (17 Dec 2022)

You're underselling a premium product, it's ice with fermenting local botanical flavours.


----------



## Speicher (17 Dec 2022)

Why is it free? You could make some lolly from that ice.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Why is it free? You could make some lolly from that ice.



Very good



newts said:


> You're underselling a premium product, it's ice with fermenting local botanical flavours.



Certainly has some botanical flavours I should think that in a swish bar you would pay dearly for.



sevenfourate said:


> ‘At all’ would be quite something for them right now….. 😳
> 
> I’ve had quite the catalogue of failed / lost
> / non delivered items of late.
> ...


Not had any issues that we are aware of but bad luck


----------



## sleuthey (17 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Do you really think that the post office will get it there in one piece



Frank it yourself - the prices are frozen


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2022)

Seriously if anyone wants this be quick cause once it's gone I don't know when there will be another one 😃


----------



## Jameshow (18 Dec 2022)

Can someone remove this thread as I keep clicking on it, thinking something's going ftgh!! 

Like an ultegra groupset or summat!!


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Can someone remove this thread as I keep clicking on it, thinking something's going ftgh!!
> 
> Like an ultegra groupset or summat!!



Who knows what is trapped in the ice ??


----------



## lazybloke (18 Dec 2022)

Snap!



I thought I'd mount a drilling expedition - there's a theory about a pocket of unfrozen water beneath all that ice, which might contain pristine lifeforms from millions of years ago. It could usher in an entirely new understanding of the tree of life.

Alas I might miss the opportunity, as my survey team are currently busy investigating suspected sentience at the bottom of the fridge.


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2022)

lazybloke said:


> Snap!
> View attachment 671597
> 
> 
> ...


Are you including the bucket in your offer?


----------



## lazybloke (18 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Are you including the bucket in your offer?



Not sure. I managed to pull together a survey team but findings are inconclusive so far.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2022)

lazybloke said:


> Not sure. I managed to pull together a survey team but findings are inconclusive so far.
> View attachment 671618



Until I spotted the old shed in the background I thought it was our bucket


----------



## Chislenko (18 Dec 2022)

I only like fresh ice, not into all this frozen stuff.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2022)

Still available but getting smaller


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Dec 2022)

Diminishing asset, mate, get rid quick!!


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Diminishing asset, mate, get rid quick!!



Trying but nobody wants it


----------



## rogerzilla (19 Dec 2022)

Keep the water and sell it "for easy home assembly" like one of those Sterling House BSOs.


----------



## Speicher (19 Dec 2022)

Have you advertised it on a forum for igloos?

Should I send you some icy glue?


----------



## Milkfloat (19 Dec 2022)

I am late to the notice - is this still available?


----------



## Speicher (19 Dec 2022)

My friend, Thor, says he would like it please.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2022)

Milkfloat said:


> I am late to the notice - is this still available?



Only just


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> My friend, Thor, says he would like it please.



I will throw it over the fence to you 😜


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I will throw it over the fence to you 😜



can you let me know when its the right size so i can plop it in my g&t


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> can you let me know when its the right size so i can plop it in my g&t



It's getting smaller by the minute if we had room I would put it in the freezer so I could ask more for it in the summer when there is an ice shortage


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Dec 2022)

Keep it in the bucket until the weather looks to be freezing then you could transport it to the park pour it out wait until frozen. Bingo! £1 a go on your mini ice rink. You'll be rich my boy! People love an ice rink.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Dec 2022)

Is it still available? I'll send a courier round with a big wedge of cash. I simply must have it and am willing to pay a premium over the asking price of ... er ... nothing.

For insurance reasons you may have to give all of your card details and other personal information to the courier via a rather wonky web page full of spelling errors, but trust me on this it will be worth it when you get the huge envelope of lovely cash.

Trust me.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Dec 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Is it still available? I'll send a courier round with a big wedge of cash. I simply must have it and am willing to pay a premium over the asking price of ... er ... nothing.
> 
> For insurance reasons you may have to give all of your card details and other personal information to the courier via a rather wonky web page full of spelling errors, but trust me on this it will be worth it when you get the huge envelope of lovely cash.
> 
> Trust me.



best be quick, the chancellor has only frozen VAT on ice until year end. Thaw-t i'd share that with you


----------



## 13 rider (19 Dec 2022)

Just checking is this still available?


----------



## Fastpedaller (19 Dec 2022)

I'd like it - Can you pour it down the drain, as it will get to me eventually


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2022)

13 rider said:


> Just checking is this still available?



Only in kit form now as I have decided to liquidate my assets


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2022)

I'll take it as a prize for who ever finishes in 30th in the Quiz Of The Week this year.

They'll collect.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2022)

I am withdrawing this as nobody seemed to be taking it seriously


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I am withdrawing this as nobody seemed to be taking it seriously


You mean I'll not have a prize for 30th place?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Dec 2022)

Will it fit a Raleigh Dominator?


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> You mean I'll not have a prize for 30th place?



You can have a prize



Ming the Merciless said:


> Will it fit a Raleigh Dominator?



No but it can be adapted


----------



## postman (21 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I am withdrawing this as nobody seemed to be taking it seriously


oh bigger i wanted it for my slush fund.


----------



## rogerzilla (22 Dec 2022)

Save it for the next hosepipe ban.


----------



## newts (22 Dec 2022)

The market for these is flooded now the weather's warmed up.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Dec 2022)

newts said:


> The market for these is flooded now the weather's warmed up.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> Save it for the next hosepipe ban.



About 50% was used this morning to save flushing the loo


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> About 50% was used this morning to save flushing the loo


Not as offered then, parts now missing?


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not as offered then, parts now missing?



Pretty sure it will get topped up looking at the weather forecast for next few days


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Dec 2022)

This getting beyond the pail.


----------



## rogerzilla (23 Dec 2022)

Tell kids that it's the corpse of The Snowman from 1982.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Dec 2022)

Shame I missed it.

Seeing a rather large ice block like was on my bucket list.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Dec 2022)

The last half has just been used to flush the toilet so it's now empty, just got to explain to anyone who asks why do you have a couple of leafs floating in your toilet


----------



## cyberknight (25 Dec 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> Tell kids that it's the corpse of The Snowman from 1982.



or olaf ......


----------

